# First post :) Introducing Casper!



## quadshotoffaith (Oct 14, 2010)

We got her last year, as a teeny tiny pup...
here are some pictures of her growing up
and the last one is a picture I drew of her 

Oh, and I have a question about her coat...is it considered "wooly"? I've seen some really silky maltese, and she's not one of them! Is it because she has more coat, or is it because of improper brushing (broken hair shafts), or is it just because it's an incorrect coat type?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! And Welcome!!! Casper is adorable!!! What a cute smile, you've really captured her sweet smile in your drawling. It looks like Casper may have a cottony coat, same as my Ava. I had her in full coat for a about a year and a half, but she was so full and fluffy and neither of us enjoyed the grooming. And guess what, I think she's even cuter with short hair!!! Woohoo!!

I'm glad you found our forum and have joined. I look forward to hearing more about your little sweet girl.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is Beautiful!! Some coats are silky and some are like cotten. What shampoo and conditioner are you using?


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Casper is absolutely adorable - love the picture too.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:Welcome 1: Casper is adorable! :wub::wub: What a beautiful drawing, you are so talented. I think Casper has more of a cotton coat.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Casper is just too CUTE!!! I loved seeing her baby photos and on up! She's a beauty- and I also love your drawing of her! Great job!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww so cute. What a sweet face!
She's cottony like my Emily. You can improve the look of a cottony coat w/ a good moisturizing shampoo,I use Organics Olive Oil shampoo and a conditioner w/ olive oil. I get it in the black hair care section. It's moisturizing w/o being heavy or greasy. It helps the coat lay down a bit more too.

A little light spritz of Cowboy Magic body shine wil help too,especially in combing. It helps the comb glide on the fur and not break it,plus sprayed on the rear end will help those little turds (hitchhikers)slide right off. I use a comb instead of a brush,I get less breakage and I can get right to the skin so I have very few mats and they don't look like giant fluff balls. It does take longer but I don't have to do it as often as I did when I brushed them.
If the Cowboy Magic makes him look too greasy or oily,you can water it down to half strength. I use it full on Emily,my cottom ball girl and half strength on the others.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:Welcome 3: Casper is so adorable. You really captured her great smile
in your drawing. You'll love it here, a lot of information to help you with your little girl. My Chloe has a cotton coat. After a year I cut her down to a puppy cut with at top knot. I do miss her long coat but this way she can wear all her pretty little dress without matting.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Welcome to you and Casper!!! He's so handsome. I love seeing him grow up in pix. I know you'll get a lot of great info here. Tyler has a silky coat so I'm not much help in the hair dept but it looks like Casper has a cottony one. What shampoo and conditioner do you use?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful. I think her coat is cottony like my dolce. Uve gotten great tips. Welcome to SM!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Really adorable! Cute drawing too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

welcome!!! She is a cutie. Looking forward to seeing more pics of her!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome!!! Casper is beautiful!!! Aolani's, my pup, hair is super cottony. I loved it when he was a puppy, but as he got older it just got more cottony and I now prefer him in a shorter cut.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh your Casper is precous WELCOME. She went from one adorable pup to a full beauty!!!!!


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Adorable!! You really captured Casper in your drawing!! You are going to love it here....I know I do. So much information to help you with whatever you need can be found right here. Welcome.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:Welcome 2: What a baby doll!! That's is a great drawing.


----------



## quadshotoffaith (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, everyone's so friendly here. Thanks for such a warm welcome!
I really do want to cut her down to a puppy trim, it would make grooming so much easier. We're not using any conditioner at the moment, actually. Maybe that's contributing to the problem a bit too. 
Ah, "cotton" coat, is what it's called. I'm used to Siberian Huskies, and a long fluffy coat is called a "wooly" for the breed! 
I really like more of a Cocker Spaniel style....longer coat on the legs, and shorter on the body, don't know how that'd work out with Casper though. 
I see that a cottony coat is quite common? Is it a breed fault?

Thanks for everyone's comments and input!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi and welcome. If you're not using a conditioner I'd give it a try for awhile before deciding on cutting her short. It may do wonders for her coat...hair, as we call it for maltese.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi there and welcome, Aww your photos are gorgeous You must be very proud


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is super cute. :wub: Welcome to SM!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:Welcome 3:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome! Oh, Casper is an adorable little girl! :wub::wub::wub:

My Button has a cottony coat, too... I call her "Fuzz-Butt" about half the time. :HistericalSmiley: I had to trim her belly and legs this past summer because it has been wet here all year, and the damp grass was playing havoc with her hair where it was dragging. But I think I'm going to try the olive oil based shampoo and conditioner that was reccommended by Michelle. That's one thing I haven't tried yet. 

Breed fault? I don't think there's ANYTHING "faulty" about these adorable little critters unless you're showing or breeding. :wub: My Button has a lot of pale champaign beige in her coat (much darker when she's wet, as you can see in the sig pic), and that would be a hot no-no if I were showing or breeding her, but I'm not. She's just a pet... insofar as a beloved pet can be "just" a pet. In fact, the way her color swirls through the white hair on her back and the tips of her ears is one of her points of beauty in my sight. It makes her unique. :wub:

Casper looks like an absolute lovey-dovey, and I love the drawing you did. 

Again, welcome! :welcome1:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to SM. Your Casper is just adorable.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What a lovely baby - many years to come and bond with this little darling - all the best to you,

Allie


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Casper is adorable.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a cute baby!! welcome to SM!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes he is so cute what a good name Casper the friendly white ghost. My Max too has a cottony coat and man do they look alike when they where babies. Where did you get him from? Just curious. You can PM me. Note my pic is a close up Max is not that big...lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:blush: Sorry I called Casper a "he." I grew up watching Casper the Friendly Ghost so I was thinking male. :blush: I also wanted to add how good your drawing is. You really captured her look perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

What a cutie! She has such an adorable smile...she looks so happy.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww, she is such a gorgeous little girl. Your picture you drew of her is great.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to SM to you and your SO VERY CUTE malt <3 Casper is toooo adorable...I also looooove the drawing that you drew


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:Welcome 1:! Casper looks gorgeous! 

Great job with your painting, you're very talented!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

